# Is the Jonny lightning B-9 robot in scale for moebius J-2 ?



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

http://xa.yimg.com/kq/groups/14450461/sn/1879624504/name/JL+LIS+B9+Robot.jpg

Is the JL robot in scale with the moebius jupiter 2 ? if not, how far off scale is it ? I would like to put him inside with the crew fiqures when i get them. There are 2 or 3 different sets of Jupiter 2 crew available I believe, what are the difference in the sets ?


----------



## Cappy1 (Jan 17, 2011)

IIRC, the JL B9 is just over 1/35. The Crows Nest figures are 1/32.
The others are Re casts of a Remco/Mattel game. Those are 1/35.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes he is bert, with the following mods: cut down the height of the neck support under the bubble, replace with appropriate diameter rod stock and paint black. Remove the toy wheels from the base. I modified my own figures from 1/35 scale soldiers but I believe the differences in the commercially available sets are miniscule, space suits vs 3rd season
costumes I think.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

OK, one more modification for my Jupiter 2 is in the future, it just didn't seem complete without the Robot.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Cappy1 said:


> IIRC, the JL B9 is just over 1/35. The Crows Nest figures are 1/32.
> The others are Re casts of a Remco/Mattel game. Those are 1/35.


 
The Recasts of the old Remco/Mattel Game ARE NOT 1/35 scale.

They are closer to 1/25....

Don't forget Moebius will be supplying a correct scale Robot with their upcomming Space Pod/Chariot 1/35 release!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Small correction to earlier comment above... Crow's Nest Saucer and FreezingTube figures are 1/35. The Flying Sub Figures are 1/32 and the Chariot Figures are 1/24... there will be another set of Chariot and Pod figures in 1/35 very soon.

Cheers!

Drew aka Crow's Nest Models


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

drewid142 said:


> Small correction to earlier comment above... Crow's Nest Saucer and FreezingTube figures are 1/35. The Flying Sub Figures are 1/32 and the Chariot Figures are 1/24... there will be another set of Chariot and Pod figures in 1/35 very soon.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Drew aka Crow's Nest Models


I was hoping Drew, that you'd have a set of Pod figures for the current scale pod kit. With the lights available for it and a base as well, having noone driving is kind of eerie! lol! I hope, as a novelty, that Moebius will offer the 1/35th scale robot as a separate kit, like they did with the 1/24th Chariot kit-maybe in a limited run, to add to the saucer figures inside the ship. I'd buy a few if they did.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Whatever I come up with for the 1/35 I will also offer for the 1/24 Pod. 

Drew


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Thanks everyone ! For the crew fiqures, i am thinking the ones with the 3rd season uniforms, as I think those look the best of all of the seasons ( imho ) and the colors will stand out any guess on the timeline for release of the 1/35 robot ?


----------



## richlen2 (Apr 2, 2009)

I used the Johnny Lightning Pod and put it in the Pod Bay. I then have LEDs that change color in the pod pay so you can see the pod through the window. Looks very cool!


----------



## Cappy1 (Jan 17, 2011)

beatlepaul said:


> The Recasts of the old Remco/Mattel Game ARE NOT 1/35 scale.
> 
> They are closer to 1/25....
> 
> Don't forget Moebius will be supplying a correct scale Robot with their upcomming Space Pod/Chariot 1/35 release!


Sorry it would appear that I reversed my scales. The J/L, B9 is 1/32 scale.
From bottom of the tread (less the wheels) is 2.5" (64 mm). The actual B9
is 6' 8" (2032 mm). *2032 divided by 64 = 1/31.75*.

The Remco, John Robbinson (Guy Williams) is also 1/32 scale. From the bottom of his feet to the top of his head is 2.4062" (61 mm). The actor was
actually, 6' 3" (1905 mm). Taking off 0.5 mm for hair puts the figure at 60.5 mm. *1905 mm divided by 60.5 mm = 1/31.5*.

So they ARE pretty much the same scale. Close to 1/32.


----------

